# help! there's a crack inside my stove....



## freyah (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello from a cold and wet London

I've been enjoying a new Westfire 23 stove and am loving burning wood for the first time.

But I'm worried, a small crack has appeared on the back of the stove (inside, on the stone lining) and it's just got bigger.  Is it a problem?

the glass is *sometimes* going a bit black in one corner of the door as the fire dies.

Any advice wise ones?

thanks in advance


----------



## vvvv (Sep 8, 2010)

ive patched my firebrix with stove mortar/cement before, succesfully. read & follow directions


----------



## Slow1 (Sep 8, 2010)

As long as the cracks stay inside the stove you are ok... 

Seriously - although I don't know that stove, IF it is on the firebrick lining (as I think you are describing) then it isn't a big deal - from what I understand the firebrick takes a lot of abuse and over time they do tend to crack and break up.  If/when the bricks start to break enough to lose chunks and/or shift out of place then it is time to replace them (another relatively easy thing).  Now cracks on metal components (or external stone in the case of a stone stove) are another matter entirely...


----------



## guest5234 (Sep 8, 2010)

How old is the stove? under 12 months get it replaced under warranty as I did a couple of years back.


----------



## Jags (Sep 8, 2010)

If it is just the firebrick - burn on.  Small cracks really won't reduce the effectiveness of the brick.  Just don't let it deteriorate badly.  As said above, stove cement can be applied if you really want to, and if it is still under warranty have it replaced.

Note: Some MFG's don't cover bricks under warranty.  They are considered consumables.


----------



## freyah (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks everyone, I'll keep on burning until I get round to getting sorting it!


----------



## allhandsworking (Sep 9, 2010)

The blackening glass is due to under seasoned wood (wet)! I don't know how you will dry out wood in England,Ireland because its so damp! Try covering the top of the wood with a tarp. Leave the sides open so the wind and sun get to it. I would try to direct a post to Americans living in the North/West. There climate is similar to yours! They may have tips for you! Also try splitting your logs smaller and giving the stove more air! I sometime stack a few splits in front of the stove the dry them more before throwing them into the stove!


----------

